# how long did it take....



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

to build up your stash of cigars? i'm talking, where you have enough that when you buy a new box, you just set it in the back and let it sit there for a month before you even think of smoking one from it.

currently, i might have a little more than 50 cigars (25 of which are a box of ABR00 VR DAs i got a few month back - as most of you remember me talking about). i've got pieces of a few 5 packs here and there, some from the 4-man group buy some of us on CS were doing...

i'm due to start making some extra money every month for a few years and intend to build up my stock with a small amount every month. i have thought about buying something cheap to smoke while i allow my "better" cigars to age a bit, but i might just get a couple cabs of pc or tpc's and then move on to the different sizes that have intrigued me. not that i don't want more tpc and pc sized cigars, cuz all of them that i've had have been great. just that i currently have a few sizes to choose from (mostly robustos, campana, and DCs). 

any advice from guys who have built up a decent amount would be appreciated. other than just having "the means" to buy 4 boxes a month... i'm talking a box or two a month, how would you go about it.

(oh, for storage, i have a 42 count Haier, or Edison-a-dor)


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I have about 50-100 in my humidors. One of the problems I have is storage as all of my humidors are desktop humidors.

So, my recommendation is to start with humidors!  A guy on e-bay, a guy sells humidors of all sizes. The desktops are great - I can personally attest to that - and he has many other sizes. http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...s&userid=1humidor&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1

Now I am interested in this thread, because it is so hard for me to store cigars. I smoke 'em as soon as I get 'em!


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi Greg,
When I first started with Cubans I would buy two boxes a month and take a half dozen out of each box to smoke and put the rest away. This took care of my initial craving and curiosity. I usually only smoke my Cubans on the weekends and the "others" during the week, so twelve Cubans got me through the month. The next months supply would arrive about the same time last months 12 were gone and I would go through the same process. This has worked very well for me in building up a good store of Cubans over the last year or so. I only buy aged Cubans most of the time and they are very smokeable after a few weeks in the humidor, but the rest of the box will be even better after a long rest. Now I have a nice inventory to pick from and still look forwards to the new shipment each month. Just an idea that works for me, but I do smoke a few more now than I used too.  Good luck!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

took me like 3 months before the darkside perverted my mind, and wallet. 

now after a year of buying i think i can open my own friggin LCDH here. Just don't tell my wife, she's under the impression i received most of these as gifts or bought them "on sale" :r


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

DaveC said:


> took me like 3 months before the darkside perverted my mind, and wallet.
> 
> now after a year of buying i think i can open my own friggin LCDH here. Just don't tell my wife, she's under the impression i received most of these as gifts or bought them "on sale" :r


 :r Dave never slid down the "slippery slope", he simply jumped from the top to the bottom!! 

Hey Dave, did you give your wife a shovel with that "snow job"?? :r


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm up to 50 odd sticks as of right now and was wondering where this obsession started. I looked up where I was looking at the Mikescigars.com website and 2 days later placed a sampler order because I wanted to try a couple of good cigars. It was 6 weeks ago, I now have 2 desktop humidors both hidden, a box of Bauza's some assorted Fuente Hemingways, Partagas, Padron annys, Hoyos, CAO, Trinidad, Ashton, Punch, Sancho Panza, La Glorias. I'm trying to buy a box of Fuente Short Stories and then I swear I'll stop. At my current pace, I should have 433.33 (the Short Story should fill the .33 requirement) cigars by this time next year. I'll invite you all for a smoke out!

Somebody Stop Me!!!!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Started with Domestics and quickly went to Cubans (around 1996). First couple years I had 3 100 count humidors full all the time. Now I'm keeping about a dozen or so boxes and 300 singles. I'm maxed out on space, but not quite ready to get a bigger cabinet. I generally smoke 1-2 good Cubans a day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Started with about 20 cigars, now 2 months later I have about 25 boxes and 100 or so singles. Mostly Cubans, but a few Fuente and Toranos for good measure!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> to build up your stash of cigars? i'm talking, where you have enough that when you buy a new box, you just set it in the back and let it sit there for a month before you even think of smoking one from it.


Not there yet.

I have about 40 ISOMS and 5-6 domestics in my humidor right now. A box of VR Famosos on the way, some RASCC from a box split at CP and some other trades in the works. I am waiting on my Spanish cedar and climax beads to finish my coolidor (48 qt - should have gone bigger)

Started getting close to the slippery slope in April, then I found this site and have been sliding hard this past month or so. I think I'll be there once I have about 100 ISOMS in the humidor and 10 boxes in the coolidor, but who knows!?!?

I'm having fun and meeting some great people...thats all that matters.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Wetterhorn said:


> I have about 50-100 in my humidors. One of the problems I have is storage as all of my humidors are desktop humidors.
> 
> So, my recommendation is to start with humidors!
> 
> Now I am interested in this thread, because it is so hard for me to store cigars. I smoke 'em as soon as I get 'em!


i have no problem with storage SPACE, it's the accumulation of them - how long it's taking me to get to where i have enough on hand that i'm not immediately smoking what i just got in because that's all i have.

like i said, i have a 42 count Edison-a-dor (a wine chiller that can hold 42 wine bottles, about 5 cubic feet of storage space), and then a 300 count and 120 count desktop (both are currently empty cuz everything is in the wine chiller).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bob (okie2 for those of you who don't know who i'm talking to), that is the exact answer i'm looking at hearing. pretty much what my plan was... looks like i'll probably mix it in with what i'm starting to do now.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's an update to my previous post, I bought a box of Short Storys today to add to my collection just because I'm crazy about them. I wish I could get my hands on some ISOMs, that would do it for now and then I would stop..........sure I would!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Long time.....  

My new toy!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I would like to change my answer to....

When I have a stash like cigarexan!

Nice toy...the contents aren't too bad either 

Of course i have no idea how long this will take...unless a family member gets the correct winning numbers. Then I'll have a herf to end all herfs, with free ISOMS for everyone!

Now...back to reality.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigartexan said:


> Long time.....
> 
> My new toy!!!!


SWEEEEEET!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

very nice, cigartexan... i don't have any photos of my Haier yet, but it looks like one of DaveCs (only mostly empty).

reminds me, i need to get a few photos' of it.

in the meantime, you can send me those "cheapy" bundles in the yellow ribbon!!


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

cigartexan said:


> Long time.....
> 
> My new toy!!!!


cgfnrmhyktyurt6yh4g5hovirgtnuoybvtoyuet5ognevo5yneghoybneoynoerygfbn

Sorry that was my chin hitting the keyboard. Very nice Cigartexan!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Look out Mo, here comes CigarTexan.
Everything really is bigger in Texas!


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Jack and Mo are a couple of ole Ho's!

They got something that all the guys want a piece of!


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Mine is very similar to cigartexans' in dimensions and size.

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/cigartexan/album02/closed

we are talking filing cabinets aren't we  ?


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Had me going there for a moment! Smart Ass! :r


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

4 years of scraping up cash as a high school/college student to get a couple extras on hand, then BAM...I was bombed by some gorillas to whom I am forever in debt. Now I have quite the cherished stash on hand that I am working my way through.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Cigartexan...

Great finally getting a view of your stash. Have you noticed a difference in your sticks now that they are temp controlled?


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I got two coolers full, and I don't think I am there yet!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Nice stash Jack!

Me, I started smoking cigars in late '96. By '99, I needed to use a closet. Of course back then it wasn't so full, but I was able to use weather sealer on the door & the rest is history.

MoTheMan


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I've seen pictures of your "closet." Wish I has a closet of habanos  

You da man Mo


----------

